# Zoeller M57 Pump Question



## smaerd58 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a 3 yr old Zoeller M57 Pump and it stays running. I can install a new switch if I can find a good price. But my question is can I turn this into a Non Automatic and install a Piggy-Back? Reason being we have so much ground water now that it cycles like crazy and I would like to have a tether float mounted higher for less discharges and less ware and tear. Zoeller says can't be done! I thought I could ditch the old switch and float and buy a cap for a N model with no switch hole. Has anyone ever attempted this and how did it work out?Thanks,Rick


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

OK. ha ha . Quit trying to jerk us around. You are joking, right?
Maybe you need a new pump?

Try the DIY website. (A mod should be along shortly to tell you the proper URL.) But I have to admit that if Zoeller doesn't know then chances are you're barking up the wrong tree.

Before you go there, try to guestimate the amount of water flowing in (gpm) and measure how high you have to lift it to the discharge point.

Cheers, and have a nice day.


----------



## smaerd58 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not jerking anyone around here. I merely asked whether this particular pump could be modified to be a Non Automatic Pump. I didn't realize it could be perceived as a joke to some. I am a Pipefitter with 22 years of experience but unfortunately don't have as much experience with these small scale type pumps.As for the manufacturers recommendations I am sure that some times they don't support the DIY approach because they don't make money that way. That is why I asked people that have experience with this manufacturer and Pump model type.....Rick


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

smaerd58 said:


> I have a 3 yr old Zoeller M57 Pump and it stays running. I can install a new switch if I can find a good price. But my question is can I turn this into a Non Automatic and install a Piggy-Back? Reason being we have so much ground water now that it cycles like crazy and I would like to have a tether float mounted higher for less discharges and less ware and tear. Zoeller says can't be done! I thought I could ditch the old switch and float and buy a cap for a N model with no switch hole. Has anyone ever attempted this and how did it work out?Thanks,Rick


Looking on Zoeller's Site They make model M53-M57 I think. Now if your switch is stuck in the closed position (pump running) when water is in pit or not. Then a piggy back float assembly should work. You could teather it to the discharge riser. Now question? Does the pump shut off when you manually push down on the switch with like a broom handle? If it does are you sure the pump is not short cycleing because of no check valve on the discharge?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Bill, If it is running continuous and not just short cycle. Looks like piggyback switch would work.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Your relying on that switch on the Zoeller pump to stay closed, then piggy back to take over. Now you need 2 switches to operate properly, during each cycle. Zoeller switch goes bad, & your done. 
You say you have lots of ground water & want water to build up a bit, so pump has less cycles. My suggestion would be to buy the proper pump, with the piggy back switch. Pipefitter should be able to afford that. How much it gonna cost if basement floods?


----------



## smaerd58 (Feb 26, 2010)

Don, thanks for the advice...As for my pay I am laid-off right now. We are slow here in the North East. I have plenty of cheaper sumps around but wanted to make a project out of this one and use it as my main. I am leaning toward removing the switch and reattach the power wires and ad on a piggy-back.That way there is only one switch that could fail not two....Thanks,Rick


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

smaerd58 said:


> Don, thanks for the advice...As for my pay I am laid-off right now. We are slow here in the North East. I have plenty of cheaper sumps around but wanted to make a project out of this one and use it as my main. I am leaning toward removing the switch and reattach the power wires and ad on a piggy-back.That way there is only one switch that could fail not two....Thanks,Rick


 Yea if you bypass Zoeller switch, your probobly ok, as long as you get the seals water tight. 
I guess if you have plenty of time to mess with this stuff, its alright. I'm just always in that mode, where time is money, & I personally don't seem to ever have any luck with used, equipment or materials.


----------



## smaerd58 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just an update: I removed the float and left in the switch arm in the cap so I wouldn't have to seal it up. I removed the switch from the M-57 and made up my own electrical contacts to slip over the Pos. and Neg. poles for power to the pump. I made up my own gasket out of some thin rubber gasket material. I then changed out the stripped SS screws to hardened Alan screws and snugged up the cap. I bought a additional tether piggyback float and reinstalled pump and the thing runs like a tank. I have some dissembling pics. If any one is interested let me know. If not thanks for all the replies and helpful info. I don't think the original switch was bad, but this application suits me better. Now I have some extra parts. Switch,float & Rubber guide shaft  Rick


----------

